# HD Radio



## mreese (Dec 7, 2011)

Is there any way to get HD radio on the 2012 ECO?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You'll need an hd unit or add on that will connect to your aux in the arm rest. Crutchfield is a good source to see what's available. Then just do a froogle search for the item you decide on to be sure you get the best price. Just be sure to use reputable vendors.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-pyCjpxmj1ZG/g_186650/HD-Radio-Add-on-Tuners.html


----------

